# Jacqui's Porno Nights



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Heeey it's my second art thread because the other one made the old forum implode because of too much awesome.

SOME OF MY OLD FAVOURITES





This is exactly what it looks like.






This is a self-portrait.






I just like the colours on this :I






Fuck you Richard Quest is awesome.

And now some things I did while the old forum's rotting corpse lay there for like three days. The stench was unbearable:





Don't trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die.






:)






Peacebone is a pretty cool song. Yes, this is what I sometimes imagine while listening to it, a little story with some scientists meeting a young man who'd stranded on an island when he was a small boy, Lord of the Flies style.
I tried to fix the damage the scanner did to the colours, but it didn't really work out well ):






Bosie was a tremendous dickhole but, as you can tell by my avatar, really beautiful. He and Oscar were very cute together, too. Have to re-scan this picture, colours aren't as neon-y as they seem :/


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

So, I'm pretty sure your art is perfect in every single way.


----------



## Zyn

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I like the pretty colors =]

You draw good mini-chibi-people things they are cute. The third pic is my favorite though, probably because it is all rainbowgasm-y :3


----------



## Kaito

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

The opening picture is _brilliant._ And of course, anything with super happy neon rainbow colors automatically gets super awesome points. :3

YOUR ART IS WIN.


----------



## Nimravus

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I think you might just be my new hero. From Hitler to Wilde, it doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I still adore the HitlerStalin High-Five of Awesome. The friend I showed it to thinks it's the best thing in the world, and I'm inclined to agree. 

I feel like I shouldn't laugh at Hitler's Rainbow Emoness, but I did. I think it's the expression his face. 

Your Bosie reminds me of your Wilson pictures X3

(ps. Draw more HouseWilson pictures)


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Yeah, the Hitler-Stalin highfive never ceases to amuse, and I absolutely love your pictures of you and the ones with trippy colors and pretty much EVERYTHING HERE. 

You win, Strangy. This stuff is awesome. 8D


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

You make _*Hitler*_ awesome. Is there anything you can't acheive?


----------



## Jolty

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

oh my god
you sir, are epically awesome

i am not worthy!!!


----------



## Peegeray

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

your drawings
are made of win


----------



## Sireafi

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

The Hitler/Stalin picture is so fun to look at. The period and rainbow cutting one is really awesome too. The Oscar/Bosie one is just too cute.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Zyn said:


> I like the pretty colors =]
> 
> You draw good mini-chibi-people things they are cute. The third pic is my favorite though, probably because it is all rainbowgasm-y :3


Rainbowgasm pssshiii
Haha yeah those are the people I draw when I can't be bothered to make any actual effort but they're sort of cute, true.



Kaito said:


> The opening picture is _brilliant._ And of course, anything with super happy neon rainbow colors automatically gets super awesome points. :3
> 
> YOUR ART IS WIN.


THANKYOUUU
Man I think I've reached my pinnacle of cool with the Hitler/Stalin high-five. I'll never do anything as awesome again.


Haha j/k



AuroraKing said:


> So, I'm pretty sure your art is perfect in every single way.


Oh you~



Nimravus said:


> I think you might just be my new hero. From Hitler to Wilde, it doesn't get much better than this.


Wilde>Hitler 'm i right :0
Sssh I'm secretly Batman, don't tell anyone.



Dannichu said:


> I still adore the HitlerStalin High-Five of Awesome. The friend I showed it to thinks it's the best thing in the world, and I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> I feel like I shouldn't laugh at Hitler's Rainbow Emoness, but I did. I think it's the expression his face.
> 
> Your Bosie reminds me of your Wilson pictures X3
> 
> (ps. Draw more HouseWilson pictures)


Thank you! I'll do more Hitler pics in the future, probably.

p.s. I will, there isn't enough House/Wilson on these forums.
Hey anyone who's an artist and reads this, draw a House/Wilson pic.



Mhaladie said:


> Yeah, the Hitler-Stalin highfive never ceases to amuse, and I absolutely love your pictures of you and the ones with trippy colors and pretty much EVERYTHING HERE.
> 
> You win, Strangy. This stuff is awesome. 8D


All of these are 1000 times better when viewed on speed.



goldenquagsire said:


> You make _*Hitler*_ awesome. Is there anything you can't acheive?


No.



Jolty said:


> oh my god
> you sir, are epically awesome
> 
> i am not worthy!!!


ಥ_ಥ



Peegeray said:


> your drawings
> are made of win


If we made all my drawings go through the AWESOMEMACHINE would we be able to recreate George Carlin.



Sireafi said:


> The Hitler/Stalin picture is so fun to look at. The period and rainbow cutting one is really awesome too. The Oscar/Bosie one is just too cute.


Oscar/Bosie WAS adorable, no matter how much Bosie denied it after Oscar's death ):<
Hahaha I always draw Hitler with a rainbow thrown in for some reason. He was just a  big emo so I make him happy :)

Anyway, THANK YOU YOU GUYS. Here's a picture:





It's Miles, my sociopathic character. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



> Hey anyone who's an artist and reads this, draw a House/Wilson pic.


I shall certainly attempt, though it will be nowhere near as awesome as this thread. You have more awesome in one finger than I do in my whole body but I shall still attempt.

I DID PROMISE TO DRAW SOME GAYNESS REMEMBER

Emo-Hitler and his rainbowcut made me smile.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Woah, Miles looks... un Milesy when he's not coloured with markers/bleeding. 
The lineart's still pretty awesome.

I wish I could draw men so I could do you a HouseWilson pic. Or even a Wilde one. Can in interest you in a Woolf? Sorry, Wilde/Woolf is my OTP of Hilarity because it fails to work on so many levels.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Dannichu said:


> Sorry, Wilde/Woolf is my OTP of Hilarity because it fails to work on so many levels.


Especially since Oscar was the original uppitty fag/queen and the very thought of having to kiss a girl made him reel. I mean every time he kissed his wife while she was preggers he had to run to a window to get some fresh air. Srsly.

Aw come on try, if not House/Wilson then a Wilde is fine too. I mean he even had a girl haircut for a while so :| Plus he had the best clothes.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Oh fucking hell.

I cannot find the words to describe how hilarious and perfect your art is. >:I


----------



## Sansha

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Haha, the Hitler rainbow cutting thing seriously cracked me  up.  xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Sansha said:


> Haha, the Hitler rainbow cutting thing seriously cracked me  up.  xD


It's a pretty cool mental image. Hitler being all 'fuck dis shit, i'm gonna kill myself' then like a pussy and a moron he cuts across the street not down the road and then A RAINBOW SHOOTS OUT OF HIS WRIST and he's all 'hell yeah life is worth living!'
and then he kills jews



Timmy said:


> Oh fucking hell.
> 
> I cannot find the words to describe how hilarious and perfect your art is. >:I


how about
_hilarierfect_

Also





i dunno, woolf kind of had a boyish face when she was young and a mannish face when she was old :I


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Ahahaha the Wilde/Woolf one, I love it. So much.


----------



## Sansha

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It's a pretty cool mental image. Hitler being all 'fuck dis shit, i'm gonna kill myself' then like a pussy and a moron he cuts across the street not down the road and then A RAINBOW SHOOTS OUT OF HIS WRIST and he's all 'hell yeah life is worth living!'
> and then he kills jews



Wow, they don't teach you that shit in history class. O:  It explains SO much!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

You, good sir, are amazing. I absolutely _love_ it <3

(why do I feel like it's my birthday today everyone keeps giving me amazing things *sob*)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Oh you guys <3

Oh and





:D


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

:D indeed, Strangy. :D indeed. That made me wtf so hard that I had to approve.


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I agree. :D

Man, your stuff never fails to crack me up. Love it.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I think I may have read that fanfic X3

D'aww, I love it. Those two are too awesome for words. Wilson's expression is priceless.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Everything with House and Wilson in it is cool, I had very little to do. Always a pleasure to mindfuck people.

Also, crosspostin' dis:


----------



## Sansha

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

TAMPAX! xD

 LMAO.  Congrats on making me spit out the water I was drinking all over the screen.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Kicked puppy Putin. Oh, _yes._


----------



## Mhaladie

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

YES. The whole thing is hilarious but the last two panels killed me. 

Oh also, I was looking through your dA yesterday and you've improved a _ton_ since you made your art thread on the last forum, and even in the past month or so. I never really noticed because I hadn't really looked back through your stuff all that much, but seriously you have improved a lot in not very much time. And I mean you were pretty awesome to start with but now you're even better~
:D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Now now, all credit where credit is due. I would never have been able to do that little comic if it weren't for Vlad's Kurt Cobain-like depression. Only constant and without a bullet through his head.



Mhaladie said:


> Oh also, I was looking through your dA yesterday and you've improved a _ton_ since you made your art thread on the last forum, and even in the past month or so. I never really noticed because I hadn't really looked back through your stuff all that much, but seriously you have improved a lot in not very much time. And I mean you were pretty awesome to start with but now you're even better~
> :D


Thank youuu. Yea, I've been trying to make my style nicer-looking and I must say I quite like where it's going.

Nothing new yet, just a friendly reminder that I'm bored as shit and requests can be made.

Bear in mind that I can reject them if I don't feel like doing one of them. So remember that I suck at drawing animals and machinery and I refuse to draw furries or really gross fetishes.
Toodles.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

You've already done House/Wilson and Wilde/Woolf and I absolutely love you for it. 

So, uh, I don't have anything to request, but I'd like to thank you very muchly again :D


----------



## Ruby

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

If you are incredibly bored try Attlee/Young Churchill.  But that is one of my sleep-deprived suggestions.


----------



## Belmont

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Lol the Vlad Putin/Medvedev one made me laugh. Tampax XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Thank you everyoneee :>



Ruby said:


> If you are incredibly bored try Attlee/Young Churchill.  But that is one of my sleep-deprived suggestions.


Haha this is looking awesome so-far. Just to make sure though, is it Young Attlee/Young Churchill or just Attlee/Young Churchill?

Also I don't know if you guys knew this but young Churchill was pretty handsome only look at that chin. Look at [url="http://images1.snapfish.com/347398484%7Ffp342%3Enu%3D3239%3E5%3C%3B%3E787%3EWSNRCG%3D323383%3C489%3C4%3Bnu0mrj]this chin[/url], it is nearly prefectly round.

Life Goal = destroy as much of people's minds as possible.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

OH GOD. This is so awesome, it's awesome. 

... I need a bigger vocabulary to describe your art. PERFECTION!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Perfection? You are too kind :D I hope I'll reach something that's anywhere near goodness.

First:





Sophiiiieee having a schizophrenic episode :( This is a bit in the story where she discovers her husband, Alain, cheating on her with a man so she stabs at her breasts with a cutter she finds in Alain's room.

Also, you have Ruby to blame for the next two pieces:





It's Alan Partridge! You should all go watch this. It's only two series with like six episodes each anyway, can be found on veoh.
Also this isn't the best bit by far but it's pretty cool :T






I don't know why I did this, but I did. Stole the pose from a photo, by the by.
Would probably look better if inked. Should I?


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Most definetly. 

You drew a woman~ Who looks like a woman~ Creepy as hell, but still very, very good. 

And Alan Partrdige may have just destroyed my mind o.o


----------



## Ruby

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

An expressionistic rendering of young Churchill's chin to say the least.  And I wasn't expecting you to draw Partridge.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Dannichu said:


> Most definetly.
> 
> You drew a woman~ Who looks like a woman~ Creepy as hell, but still very, very good.
> 
> And Alan Partrdige may have just destroyed my mind o.o


I now rite. Women? In MY art thread?
It's more likely than you think.

Have you seen the real one? He owns.



Ruby said:


> An expressionistic rendering of young Churchill's chin to say the least.  And I wasn't expecting you to draw Partridge.


Yeah it's way too big ): I re-did it slightly for the inking though. And when I get into a series, I usually end up drawing something from it so :)

INKED PICTURE





Ta-dah. Drew Chuchill with his eyes closed because I couldn't get his visible eye to look good open. Also yeah Attlee's totally getting up to a bit of assgrab what of it.
Reference used: Young Churchill
Clement Attlee
Aaand I used a ref for the pose as well but I can't post it because porn :I

EDIT: Removed one of Attlee's hands because the placement of one of the fingers kind of made it look like Churchill had a tail or something and that's just wrong.
EDIT2: Holy shit I just realized Attlee's hand looks awful because it looks like his finger was chopped off noooo

Also I re-watched Hot Fuzz yesterday and I've been reading some Nicholas/Danny fics SHAME ON ME AAAAAH i never read fics )': except one Sherlock Holmes one that was really awesome and good and looked authentic so I'm not embarassed to admit I enjoyed it.
Anyway because of that you can probably excpect some Hot Fuzz drawings in the future.


----------



## Altmer

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

holy fucking shit an art thread I like

congratulations

you have a sense of humour in your art too whoa


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Altmer said:


> holy fucking shit an art thread I like
> 
> congratulations
> 
> you have a sense of humour in your art too whoa


:sunglasses:

arts:





Told you I'd do Hot Fuzz stuff but did you believe me? Nheeeuu, you didn't. Well ha.
Yea so I rewatched this yesterday. Got inspired by the Cornetto love.
Also this film is awesome and you should all watch this. It's cool and hillarious and gay. For me there is no subtext. There is just text.
I totally fucked up Danny's baton though because I forgot it's supposed to be conveniently put in a way that the police officer can reach it with their good hand. Hurr pretend he's left-handed.






Shark army thing on dA, first thing inked with fountain pen. Is the difference noticeable? Not really, but it takes me a lot less long to ink stuff for some reason.
This is a good thing.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Ooh, the Hot Fuzz one is so great, they look awesome. Danny is amazing and they both look so cute and happy~
Yay for text.

I have no idea what the shark one's about, but it's still funny. I envy your fountain penning abilities; I can't write my name with those things.


----------



## Sireafi

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I love the Hot Fuzz one. I've been dying to rewatch it. Nicholas is on the verge of a pelvic thrust and Danny just looks so cute. I love Nicholas' eyebrows, and I just love how draw/color your eyes. Both of them together would be so cute. Hehe.

The shark-thing gave me a good laugh too, lala.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Love the Hot Fuzz one, I need to rewatch that movie again for like the 6th time. 
Also love the shark one.


----------



## Altmer

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

I nearly got that left guy confused with Rob Halford. cool shit.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

First off:





Now you guys who haven't seen Hot Fuzz know who they're supposed to be :I



Dannichu said:


> Ooh, the Hot Fuzz one is so great, they look awesome. Danny is amazing and they both look so cute and happy~
> Yay for text.
> 
> I have no idea what the shark one's about, but it's still funny. I envy your fountain penning abilities; I can't write my name with those things.


Danny is adorable and Nicholas is awesome and cute and the film is cool so how could the drawing not be at least a bit good. I take no credit whatsoever for it >:I

I thought fountain pens would be a lot cooler than they are for drawing tbh but they make nice clean lines so I like them enough.



Sireafi said:


> I love the Hot Fuzz one. I've been dying to rewatch it. Nicholas is on the verge of a pelvic thrust and Danny just looks so cute. I love Nicholas' eyebrows, and I just love how draw/color your eyes. Both of them together would be so cute. Hehe.
> 
> The shark-thing gave me a good laugh too, lala.


Simon Pegg does an awesome pelvic thrust in the Hot Fuzz Outtakes, it's a pity his lower body's nearly entirely off camera ):
Haha the eyes are just little blobs and since they don't have any irises I guess they're all blind :v



Timmy said:


> Love the Hot Fuzz one, I need to rewatch that movie again for like the 6th time.
> Also love the shark one.


Need to watch Hot Fuzz every few months really, it charges up your awesome lazor to the max.
SUCK MY DIIIICK
IM A SHAAAARK
/thread



Altmer said:


> I nearly got that left guy confused with Rob Halford. cool shit.


I was like 'Rob Halford whotf' for a bit but one of the first results on Google was this so I'm now entirely convinced this man is awesome.
But no it's supposed to be this guy.

Oh yeah I'm with my dad now so I can't draw anything special or scan it in so um expect new stuff within the next week only.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Well would you look at that it's a video Vladimir took 2 days to make I should check it out


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

EPIC WIN

I LOVE the emo!Hitler one... it made me laugh so much I fell off my chair. And the Hitler/Stalin high-five and the period one are awesome too.
...
w00t! Hot Fuzz!

...

SHARK ARMY FTW!


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well would you look at that it's a video Vladimir took 2 days to make I should check it out


Makes me wish I knew more about your characters ;____;
That was some cool shit, nonetheless.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*



R0-S3 said:


> EPIC WIN
> 
> I LOVE the emo!Hitler one... it made me laugh so much I fell off my chair. And the Hitler/Stalin high-five and the period one are awesome too.
> ...
> w00t! Hot Fuzz!
> 
> ...
> 
> SHARK ARMY FTW!


Thank you! My, you're going to make it hard for me to leave the room with such a big ego. Do hope you stick around for more little art bits.



Timmy said:


> Makes me wish I knew more about your characters ;____;
> That was some cool shit, nonetheless.


Thankyou and there's not much to tell about them, really:
Alain, guy with curly black hair + glasses: French, lives in England, closeted gay and in love with Ivan, married to a schizophrenic called Sophie and has a son called Roland.
Ivan, light brown haired guy with a couple of scars and the tattoo: Russian, openly gay, served in the French Foreign Legion, now a sports teacher, long-lasting love for Alain, pretty cool dude.
Sophie, the woman: French, paranoid schizophrenia manifested itself when she was in her early twenties, her family has several cases of it. She often has severe schizophrenic episodes because Alain doesn't give her any medication because he wants to pretend his life is perfect.
Donald, the guy in the kilt: Scottish, smart-ass, divorced, chain-smoking, alcoholic Chemistry teacher. Best friends with Alain and good friends with Ivan, encourages Alain to get out of the closet and take Sophie to an institution where she can be properly treated. Doesn't often wear the kilt, just on special occasions, obviously.
Roland: Six-year old son of Sophie and Alain, pretty shy but smart.

Aaaand those are the uninteresting characters of The Five Stages of Love, got a ton more from my other stories but I haven't been drawing those a lot even though I love them all ):


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: The Complete Guide to Menstruation*

Nope, nothing funny this time either! Better luck next week!

Finished a surprise drawing for a friend on dA:





Inked totally with fountain pen.
The characters here do not belong to me in any way shape or form, but they're so cute 'v' Derek and Simon.
I had some trouble while I was colouring Derek because I don't have that many black characters so I'm not used to colouring dark skin. I was starting on his hand when I realized OH SHIT I'M USING A SUPER DARK COLOUR FUCCKK so I used Chamois instead and had to give him hobo gloves to cover up my melanin-mistake ):<
Also Simon has grown a humongous chin.

Oh, and Simon's apron/dress thing isn't an original creation either, totally stole the thing from some guy who marched in the '08 Boston Pride.
Fuck the nay-sayers Pride parades are awesome I:<


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: t('-'t)*

(I hope I'm not the only one who thinks Derek kinda looks like Godot o.o)

I love Simon. His glasses, his expression, the flowers in his hair and the awesome outfit he's got going on~ I envy your attention to detail on stuff like Derek's tie and cuff so much~

And the markers make everything look so bright and pretty, especially Simon's apron-thing.
My only crit would be that Simon's arms look a little short; the distance from his elbow to wrist is the same length as his hand.


----------



## nastypass

*Re: t('-'t)*



Dannichu said:


> (I hope I'm not the only one who thinks Derek kinda looks like Godot o.o)


(you aren't o.o)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: t('-'t)*

Yeah, Simon's forearms are too small, damn. 
I always try to pay attention to detail, especially on clothing, thanks for noticing!

Also I'll upload some good art like tomorrow or something but meanwhile:





this is what some people actually believe


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: t('-'t)*

I lol'd. X3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: t('-'t)*

Just because I can:


----------



## nastypass

*Re: t('-'t)*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>





Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


I lol'd more.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: t('-'t)*

I agree. That should _most definetly_ happen. 

I adore the inside of your head :3


----------



## Belmont

*Re: t('-'t)*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


Hilarious, I almost spewed my coke all over my screen.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: t('-'t)*

OK LISTEN UP YOU GAYS
So as some of you may know I'm pouring the boring part of my soul into creating a 150-200 page long story right now. This doesn't mean I'll stop making regular doodles (working on a decent one right now) but I'd like to know whether I should post my epic fail comic in this thread or make a new one dedicated to it.
I'm also going to be posting it on dA and smackjeeves but it's just a general inquiery about this particular subject.

Also working a little meme-thing that's been taking me ages to complete ugghh


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: t('-'t)*

The dinosaur/Jesus one is made of pure 100% EPIC WIN.
There is no other way to describe it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: t('-'t)*



R0-S3 said:


> The dinosaur/Jesus one is made of pure 100% EPIC WIN.
> There is no other way to describe it.


:sunglasses:

Repostin


Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> OK LISTEN UP YOU GAYS
> So as some of you may know I'm pouring the boring part of my soul into creating a 150-200 page long story right now. This doesn't mean I'll stop making regular doodles (working on a decent one right now) but I'd like to know whether I should post my epic fail comic in this thread or make a new one dedicated to it.
> I'm also going to be posting it on dA and smackjeeves but it's just a general inquiery about this particular subject.
> 
> Also working a little meme-thing that's been taking me ages to complete ugghh


because no one reads the last message of the previous page :T


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: t('-'t)*






hey look a russian bear


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: t('-'t)*

Okay






fffff i dunno this was supposed to be a cover picture or something but it's really plain and dull so it won't use it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Much like your mother.*

I think it's a perfectly fine cover page, really. Perhaps the title could be just a teensy bit larger and in a slightly more interesting font, and I figure that might be enough. Just my opinion, really.

Uh... comic here or in another thread... I think another thread would be best, tbh, but whatever works for you.

also I want your people-drawing skills and sense of humor

but then I suppose I'd have to give a rat's ass about politics in the first place for half of said humor

and I don't. But that doesn't make your stuff any less entertaining!


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Much like your mother.*

Hehe, I love the communism shirt so much <3

I don't mind where you post your comic as long as it's somewhere I can see it. I'm fairly sure I watch you on DA, so I can see it there, but on here... whatever's easiest for you, I guess.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*

Thank you everyone <3

Alright, I'll probably post it in another thread then. I'll also be posting it on dA so if you watch me there you get a double dose. How cool is that I mean

Also I am totally drawing gay nazis right now because of 'allo 'allo and the blues brothers.
i thought you might like to know


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also I am totally drawing gay nazis right now because of 'allo 'allo and the blues brothers.
> i thought you might like to know


result:





That was fun.

ps: yeah I know it isn't funny but I just felt like being really politically incorrect today.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Much like your mother.*

you deserve your own Art subforum _!!_


----------



## Belmont

*Re: Much like your mother.*

Haha! Yay for political incorrectness! Your art is awesome!


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: Much like your mother.*



> ps: yeah I know it isn't funny but I just felt like being really politically incorrect today.


as an actual german™, I am allowed to declare your work "funny as hell" and thus it is no longer politically incorrect.


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: Much like your mother.*

Political correctness is overrated, anyway. And I LOVE the picture on the bottom right. Pregnant communist pig-dogs FTW!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*

Might as well stop drawing forever, nothing will ever be better than this:





Thank you Jonathan Ross for the inspiration


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Much like your mother.*

...holy shit xD. 

I don't think I've ever commented here before (all of your stuff is great and makes me lol and everyone else has already said it :D) but that just made my day. High five.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Much like your mother.*

If only your handwriting wasn't shit it would be perfect <3


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: Much like your mother.*



> If only your handwriting wasn't shit it would be perfect <3


Mine is far, FAR worse. And then, there's this guy I know - you literally CANNOT read his.

By those kind of standards, VP's LJ's handwriting is positively calligraphic. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*



AuroraKing said:


> If only your handwriting wasn't shit it would be perfect <3


fff I know, my handwriting is one of the worst things ever to be graced upon this Earth, but you should've seen it two years ago. Even I can't read it 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks goldenquagsire for defending it though, it's true that there are a couple of handwritings shittier than mine, though not many.

Currently drawing Obama and McCain riding dinosaurs, the cover of my comic and two more Alois&Alwin panels


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*

ALRIGHT



> Obama and McCain riding dinosaurs,








Obama doesn't look like Obama here and his teeh are scary because the scanner didn't pick up the shading I did on them ):<



> the cover of my comic uh something








my kippah noooo stupid wind ):



> and two more Alois&Alwin panels













Yeah the gestapo guy kind of looks like Herr Flick from 'Allo 'Allo but seriously all of those guys looked exactly the same. they all had glasses, they all the same hairdo, everything :/
Speaking of 'Allo 'Allo every time I watch an episode I always end up thinking 'goddamn i want a fuckin nazi tank to drive around in'
i'll get one
_someday._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Much like your mother.*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Might as well stop drawing forever, nothing will ever be better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jonathan Ross for the inspiration


Having just come down from a huge beginning of Shark Week!Mythbusters high, I have to say that this is about the best thing. In, like, ever. And ever and ever and ever. No seriously sharks and explosions hell yes nothing more needs to be said.

Also Alois (did I spell that right? aaaah sorry the handwriting ;-;) and Alwin are fucking hilarious. DUDE there are even little smiley faces on his buttons. Just-- just---

fffff stop being so awesome


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Also Alois (did I spell that right? aaaah sorry the handwriting ;-;) and Alwin are fucking hilarious. DUDE there are even little smiley faces on his buttons. Just-- just---


Yes, the brunette is Alois and the blonde is Alwin. I'm glad you find them funny because I expected people to be pissed off at my abundant drawings of gay nazis ;w;
I want a coat exactly like Alois'.

Alright I'll probably post another drawing tomorrow or something laters <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*

woot, another comic character :V INFORMATION BUCKET AHOY:






SO KAWAII
This is Ivan, from my upcoming comic. He loves Alain because he's cool like that. He's Russian and it shows with the square face and melancholic eyes. Though you can't see it on this picture he's also pretty hairy.
The wonky nose and the scar under his eye come from a fight when he was younger and the little scars above his left eye come from an explosion that threw pieces of glass at his face.
Why was he near an explosion? Well, he was in the French Foreign Legion for the mandatory five years so he has stuff to tell and a couple of wounds to show off, nothing incapacitating, thankfully. He likes to keep in shape and is now a gym teacher (not in Alain's school because that's just silly). He's a nice gentle guy who hides his emotions pretty well and he's got a mum, dad and two sisters. His dad sends him home-made vodka because he too is cool like that.
He lives in an apartment in London with his cats Hitler and Mussolini.

WHAT A MANLY GAY GUY IN A GAY COMIC WHAT IS THIS TRAVESTY
He makes up for the skinny faggotry of the main character, who likes 'em well toned


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Much like your mother.*

; ; your art is so awesome and I'm jealous.  I _really_ like Alois and Alwin.  Part of it might be my love for things German, and also because they're so *cute*!

If I may make a teeny request...?  a doodle or something of the guy with the suspenders in this picture?  He's the cutest little thing, and I bet he'd look _adorable_ in your style.

Some info, if you need/care:
-He's blond with blue eyes
-He seems very _very_ gay in canon.
-He's German and makes rockets. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Much like your mother.*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> If I may make a teeny request...?  a doodle or something of the guy with the suspenders in this picture?  He's the cutest little thing, and I bet he'd look _adorable_ in your style.
> 
> Some info, if you need/care:
> -He's blond with blue eyes
> -He seems very _very_ gay in canon.
> -He's German and makes rockets. :D








I added Alwin there since you mentioned liking the duo :D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Much like your mother.*

_eeeeee_ That's adorable! thank you so much! :D

I think you're one of the best humour/cute/awesome artists I've ever seen. No lie.

(I can't think of anything to say the awesome melted my brain, noes)


----------



## nastypass

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

needs moar jeff

norly, if you could do him firing a bunch of bottle rockets everywhere that'd be awesome.


also, so you're more motivated, he has a creepy stalker best friend named Tony who is really, really gay and he manages to avoid notice.  :V


----------



## Wilcox

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

I like basically everything in here
So far you are like my favorite person in this entire forum

I wish I could make this post less awkward :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Wilcox said:


> I like basically everything in here
> So far you are like my favorite person in this entire forum
> 
> I wish I could make this post less awkward :/


<3

'kay Walker, request received, have sketched it out. I couldn't draw the bottle rockets without making them look really phallic so I just threw in a different scene instead which i hope you'll like :v

Meanwhile stuff:





:T
Fun fact: Alois and Alwin are loosely based on real nazis :F

David Miscarriage/Placentafag <3





>:T
Might be hard to get if you're not really up to date with $cientology but just google search David Miscavige. He's best buddies with Tom and he's shorter than him somehow.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

I love you. Because no matter how bleh I feel, your pictures always manage to cheer me up. I might've told you that before, but I need to say it. 

Thanks :3


----------



## Wilcox

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

I lol'd
:P


----------



## Capitain Jay

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

Ha ha ha, oh wow. The pictures here are so awesome, I can't think of a metaphor to do 'em justice!

I have one request, though.

All ten Doctors from Doctor Who, in bed.

With Alois and Alwin.

And maybe House.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Capitain Jay said:


> I have one request, though.
> 
> All ten Doctors from Doctor Who, in bed.
> 
> With Alois and Alwin.
> 
> And maybe House.


fap fap fap

i will, but i'm away from my drawing stuff until tomorrow so i'll start yours and finish walker's then.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

*is in love with the gay nazi pics*

Strangy your art is still amazing and win-filled. So much that I lack anything better to say.

Also:


> 31 07 2008 05:24:38
> Ku:
> Man, every time I look at Strangy's art thread, I think it says "WHO WANTS A MAN".


This is also what I saw the first time I saw the title wtf.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

Thank you very much :) Who knew gay Nazis were so popular?



Zora of Termina said:


> 31 07 2008 05:24:38
> Ku:
> Man, every time I look at Strangy's art thread, I think it says "WHO WANTS A MAN".


Wait where does this come from is it a thread or is the IRC channel?
Because if people are gonna talk about how cool I am I like to know where the discussion is :v


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

It's in a shoutbox at a different forum.

I don't know how to use IRC and I doubt Markku does either.

But I swear for a split second I thought you changed the thread title to it and I cracked up.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Zora of Termina said:


> But I swear for a split second I thought you changed the thread title to it and I cracked up.


I did
For like five seconds

Just to see if anyone'd spot it.


----------



## RavenMarkku

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Zora of Termina said:


> I don't know how to use IRC and I doubt Markku does either.


I do too.
also Strangy you are like, famous.
kbai


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Markku V said:


> I do too.
> also Strangy you are like, famous.
> kbai


yesss im an internet superstar :sunglasses:


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

Alois and Alwin are, like the best duo. EVER.
The world NEEDS more gay Nazis.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

will there ever be Alois and Alwin hentai

will buy like 20 copies


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



AuroraKing said:


> will there ever be Alois and Alwin hentai
> 
> will buy like 20 copies


this could be arranged

Also totally drawing everyone's stuff now, been busy with finishing my comic's script and shit like that :v Will upload ASAP


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> this could be arranged
> 
> Also totally drawing everyone's stuff now, been busy with finishing my comic's script and shit like that :v Will upload ASAP


Meanwhile, why don't you have a look at these memes I did:


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



			
				That last meme said:
			
		

> Don't feel like it, here's Jesus in a string.
> (Yo.)>*jesus here*


xDDD

My god those were hilarious. Where do you people find these things?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Zora of Termina said:


> xDDD
> 
> My god those were hilarious. Where do you people find these things?


If you searh on dA for 'Romance Meme' or 'Art Meme' or something you'll usually find the black version or a link to the blank version.

Also guys
I got a cool mug that's made so that you can draw on it with chalk
So I have created
An Alois and Alwin mug. *The merchandising has started*.

I wish I could take pictures.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

POLL

DO YOU GUYS WANT SHODDILY DRAWN SCIENTOLOGY DOUJINSHI BASED ON FANFIC Y/N

Also inking requests right now, will try to scan tomorrow. Right now it's six in the morning and I need some sleep.


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



> DO YOU GUYS WANT SHODDILY DRAWN SCIENTOLOGY DOUJINSHI BASED ON FANFIC Y/N


Y! Y! Y!


----------



## Capitain Jay

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> DO YOU GUYS WANT SHODDILY DRAWN SCIENTOLOGY DOUJINSHI BASED ON FANFIC Y/N


YES PLEASE DEAR GOD YES

also this wait is killing me


----------



## nastypass

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

YYYYYYYYYYY

AFTER JEFF THOUGH

'CAUSE I KINDA WANT TO SEE HIM


----------



## Belmont

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

Yes for scientology!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

yo yo yo






NEED TO COLOUR THIS i think it doesn't look too bad but since it's not at all what you asked for walker i'll try and do another one, i've got a pretty good mental image of it already.

erm captain jay yours is taking a little because i'm having trouble putting everyone in a way that doesn't hide anyone but i'm on it.

also
prepare for
what happens when i make a comic for the lol and don't put effort into it
























TO BE CONTINUED

okay you can say whatever you want but i love the last page.
especially tom's 'WUUUT' face

Also I take no credit for the story, it belongs to seaweedprincess on LJ (I'm sure she's very proud). I'll post a link to the entry but not yet because I want the rest to be a surpriseee :v


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: WHO WANTS A HAM*

Yeah well I don't like you either ):







Super-awesome time-machine: this is from last year, a History assignment I had to do about the battle of Hastings. I was going to ink but eh, effort.































Aaaand Lucien from my Pills mini-comic. He's not a proper character really but I felt like drawing him:


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

"But what if they just fight back?"
"They're French."

XDD

I was laughing my head off through the whole Battle of Hastings storyboard. It would've been _so _much more fun studying it if I'd had that instead of massive blocks of text to remember. 

I love Lucien there; his eyes looks so tired and the eyes on his arms look incredibly creepy. Have you reposted Pills on this art thread yet? I absolutely loved that comic.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



> I was laughing my head off through the whole Battle of Hastings storyboard. It would've been _so _much more fun studying it if I'd had that instead of massive blocks of text to remember.


Yeah, I tried to make it funny for the same kind of reason, because it'd be more fun to revise for a test with that comic than with a textbook :v Though our class was pretty fun so I can't complain too much.



> I love Lucien there; his eyes looks so tired and the eyes on his arms look incredibly creepy. Have you reposted Pills on this art thread yet? I absolutely loved that comic.


Fun fact: my mum hates that Lucien drawing because she's grossed out by the arms.

And upon insoection it seems I have not posted the comic, so here you go, *the comic that got Vlad first place in the 10-16 category of a newspaper's contest (because the judges were blind)*:




































oh gooood this is so old and gross ew ew ew look at Lucien's eye in the last page that bitch's slidin off his face

also i'm never making a comic/doujin-chwaaan for you guys again :v i'll probably post a drawing next week, idk, going to holland tomorrow and to portugal next wednesday


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

WRARG HOLY CRAP HE'S GOT EYES ON HIS AAARMS!!1!
...
I want some eyes on MY arms...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

DRAWING







YOU SLUT
ps: edwards had an affair and that's supposed to be his wife, him and kerry only i can't make decent caricatures to save my life


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

HOW COULD HE?!

x3 I love how Edwards id just like "... :D?" and the other two are just like DDD<.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

You really _can _do caricatures. Very well. Much better than the crappy newspaper ones, at least.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

You make me blush.

This is something I'm considering making the cover of my comic. I knooow it's really plain and stuff but it's the best I could come up with while only showing the main character (Alain) and keeping it simplistic.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

He. Looks. FABULOUS!

No seriously, he's an adorable gay guy. <3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Zora of Termina said:


> He. Looks. FABULOUS!
> 
> No seriously, he's an adorable gay guy. <3


Of course he iiiss <3

Anyway, no new art for about three weeks starting today, don't do anything rash while I'm not uploading stuff okay D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

You're all horrible people for letting this sink away to rot and die.

But.

Back from Portugal with drawings, none of them coloured because I couldn't be bothered, but I'll probably make them livelier after I've finished cleaning my study.
Meanwhile:

*Fruity Cutie Gerries <3*





YES it's Alwin and Alois AGAIN god i suck. But I watched 'Allo 'Allo really often during the vac so I got a little into the whole non-aggressive world war two thing.
Lederhosen and pimped out Gestapo coat, it doesn't get much better than this.

*hehe i should get paid for this shit*





There isn't much to say except that the hooknose guy's supposed to be Joseph Goebbels, if you couldn't somehow get it.

*oh god asterix what's wrong with your face*





Asterix and Obelix. I love those guys. I needed a reference for Cesar and Panoramix, which you'll find in the album where Asterix goes to Belgium.
Sketched this in like twenty minutes on the plane while we were landing, hoipoloi.

*Plutoniuuum*





Kill a soul boy
Because we can, man
Kill a cowboy, too
Because we can, man
Kill a superstar, a stupid superstar
Because we can
HOOKED ON RADIA-TION

It's a pretty cool song and this is going to look a lot better once I colour it.

*Je Vais Quitter Paris*





_Je sais aprés je vais payer pour çaaa~_
Inspired by Julien Dore's Les Limites, will computer-colour and make it pretty.

*Stereotypes*





Hours of fun!

*Walk*





A walk somewhere in France, Roland, his Papa and his step-Dada.
Also I don't know whether I've mentioned this before but Ivan is really damn hairy, farily muscly and has a fair number of tattoos and scars while Alain has nearly no bodily hair, a thin frame and only a little scar on his back from when he fell from his back at age eight.
Yet the big softy of the two is the rough Russian guy. Aw. He smokes though but oh well, it's expected from someone who was in the army :v

*António*





A drawing of my grandfather when he was in his twenties, it's kind of bad but I drew it quickly while watching television and looking at a picture of him.
Rest in peace, grandad. :)

Toodles.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

All lovely/hilarious as always, although Alois/Alwin's faces and Alain's face seem kind of stretched, if you know what I mean.

Also I've been meaning to ask you are you familiar with this song

because Alois and Alwin should totally wear uniforms like the dancers/backup singers

either would be fine, really ;)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



> All lovely/hilarious as always, although Alois/Alwin's faces and Alain's face seem kind of stretched, if you know what I mean.


Yes, they are a little too long, because I tried to give them thin faces. Ivan has this very square jaw so he has a boxy face :v



> Also I've been meaning to ask you are you familiar with this song
> 
> because Alois and Alwin should totally wear uniforms like the dancers/backup singers
> 
> either would be fine, really ;)


Ahaha, *yes*. Hello new addition to iTunes, hello racing imagination. Will most definitely do something related to this in the near future.

'Don't be stupid, be a smarty, come and join the Nazi Party!'


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

HOW I'VE MISSED THIS :D

Obelix is so fabulous in that picture I could cry. 

Alwin and Alois are cute as hell and that picture's going to look especially awesome when coloured. I envy your linearting abilties~

The stereotypes! picture is hilarious. I feel awfol for not remembering the names, but I particularly lovce the girl in the straitjacket with her hair flying everywhere and being all crazy, the Jewish guy with his little skullcap and money and the Russian with his vodka, hammer and sickle X3

While I love your crazy pictures, I think the Walk one might be my favourite of the lot here because the expressions in it are so damn cute. The whole thing is so lovely and peaceful I can just stare at it for ages. 

And the final one is stunning because, like I said, your chibis are adorable, but you're also damn good at realism. The eyes are especially good. 

I can't wait to see coloured versions of these.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Aww, thank you very much :)

Meanwhile, I've inked the picture I plan to colour on the computer:





I think it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

omg you should draw colin firth playing guitar it would make my LIFE

if not i am still your biggest fan :)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

That looks gorgeous; the details on things like the curtain folds and the bird's tail are pretty stunning. I wish I could be bothered to ink things properly D:


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

is that a fucking penguin


(ilu strangy  <3)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Furretsu said:


> omg you should draw colin firth playing guitar it would make my LIFE
> 
> if not i am still your biggest fan :)


will do, I'm a little busy atm so it might take a little :v



Dannichu said:


> That looks gorgeous; the details on things like the curtain folds and the bird's tail are pretty stunning. I wish I could be bothered to ink things properly D:


it took AGES and i don't know how i'll colour it in SAI because I can't get SAI to open it without the white background but OH WELL
thankyou :>



Walker said:


> is that a fucking penguin
> 
> 
> (ilu strangy  <3)


maaaaaybe
<3<3<3

lalala shitty doodle





woohoo fags of tremendous proportions

Toodles.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

beep boop boop






Y-yes sir!






Huggy Cameron is going to be _the best Prime Minister ever_
here is proof:


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Awww HuggyxObama for life <3


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

You make Cameron look adorable. And that _should not be._

Obama's expression in the second one is priceless and have I told you recently that I love your colouring?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Furretsu said:


> Awww HuggyxObama for life <3


1000x cuter than BushxBlair >:I



Dannichu said:


> You make Cameron look adorable. And that _should not be._
> 
> Obama's expression in the second one is priceless and have I told you recently that I love your colouring?


CAMERON *IS* ADORABLE even if he's kind of retarded sometimes.
Thank you! I'm working on my awesome colourin' techniques.

Anyway





i worked very hard on this picture (10 min) but i think it captures what i am
update with my (hopefully temporary) new haircut for my Deviantart ID






Confusion at Henry's wedding. They hadn't discussed who was going to cursh the glass ):






MY CHARACTERS
just so you can see who's who :v
My art teacher told me they all look alike and i got depressed because its true

toodle-o

ps: i watched 'the damned' recently so that alois&alwin mel brooks song picture is probably on the way
oh yeah, you should all watch the damned because it's great. An insight on the why and how of the Nazi downfall, done beautifully by Mr. Luchino Visconti, writer and director extraordinaire. And it has a huge Nazi gay orgy in it.
But you should watch it for the plot and cinematographical qualities, really.
And the gay nazi transvestite.
i am secretly luchino visconti


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Aww, I adore your new DevArt ID; the clothes are so unspeakably great, the outline of pink highlighter is really effective and "faggots only" is _so_ you :3

Hee, Henry's expression in the wedding one is so perfect. They're the cutest gay jews ever (unless you count Wilson); I adore their matching outfits and his little bouncy skullcap is <3

Aww, I think your characters look different; Henry and Donal look similar in that they could be related, but not mistaken for one another. Roland is so adorable~ And I've said it before, but it needs saying again; I love how your guys _look _like guys, it's great.

What's guy in the top-left's name? The highlighter's too dark and I can't read it X3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Dannichu said:


> What's guy in the top-left's name? The highlighter's too dark and I can't read it X3


It says Alain Patissier, highlighted in his favourite colour.
Thank you! Wilson is still and will always be the cutest gay jew but I can live with second-best.






I drew this because Bill Clinton is awesome.
That's all.






Alwin has his ways of getting promoted.


----------



## Dewgong

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

I love your art, I can't believe I didn't look at this thread earlier. 

(I didn't read the whole thread though, so if requests can't be taken, just ignore me...)

Could you draw me a Dewgong? |:P

Do whatever you'd like to it, just have fun with it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Aw, thank you! And yeah, I take requests even though I'm slow as fuck.

PICTURE TIME







I drew this during a free period, then inked and coloured it in Rotterdam. It's primarily based on the Pet Shop Boys remix of Hooked On Radiation by... someone, but then it got weirder and weirder and now I'm not sure what it's about but I finished colouring it while listening to I Should Be So Lucky by Kylie Minogue ):

SO IT'S BASICALLY A DUDE AND HIS BIRD AND THEY'RE HOOKED ON RADIATION 







Goebbels was so tiny. 1,54 for 45 kg. So so tiny and obssessive.
Even though he used to call Hitler a disgusting bourgeouis before he saw him. Harumph.

They were so gay for each other. I mean they even had a suicide pact and Goebbels wrote everything in his journal. Went on a walk with the Fuhrer today, had lunch with the Fuhrer, saw the Fuhrer, the Fuhrer is so gorgeous!.

I mean I expected to see
STOLE FUHRER'S HAT, ADDED IT TO THE SHRINE
at some point. 

Toodles.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Alwin has his ways of getting promoted.


If I haven't said so already, I love you forever.


----------



## Dewgong

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Weeeeell if you do decide to dew that dewgong (oh god)

There's no rush


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

z;hfsf that coloured Pet Shop Boys one is amazing. The colours are so bright and the people look so good (you _can _draw females) and it's so, I dunno, dynamic? I've been staring at it for ages now and I think it's the best thing ever. 

And Hitler is criminally adorable in that last one :3


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Alwin has his ways of getting promoted.


; ; I want your babies. that is made of win, as is everything else, but this one has extra win.  with... uh. Winsauce.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

IF YOU LOVED ME YOU'D OFFER SEXUAL FAVOURS thank you everyone <3

And I'm usually unconfident in my female-drawing abilities because I don't think female bodies are pretty so I don't look at them very long and I get no sense of proper anatomy ):
Still, I'm glad she looks okay!

THIS UPDATE IS FULL OF NAZISM where the hell did this obssession come from ):






Some of the main boys: Göring, Goebbels, Himmler, Hitler aaaand a shitty Goebbels profile ):
Still have to do Speer, Heydrich, Hess and Mengele. AND PROBABLY OTHERS but I'm tired and I don't feel like thinking about names right now.






Alwin doing some drive-by lovin'. I tried to make his Captain uniform look okay, but thank god it's drawn small because I couldn't find a decent reference picture since typing 'Captain Nazi' in Google will get you this.
That's Tiny reaching for Hitler's arm ;w;

Oh and as a bonus, here's what happened when I asked my mum to draw Homer Simpson from memory:





It-it's adorable.

ps: considering making another transvestite!Alwin because aww. I find that the song Dr. Frank-n-Furter sings the first time he shows up in The Rocky Horror Picture Show is kind of fitting for him.
Also need to draw more Alois because he's feeling left out ): It's hard to make jokes about the Gestapo.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Awww @ Homer <3

Please nobody quote this out of context, but I really love your nazis, they're so cute~ :3

Göring is particularly adorable with his plane, and Himmler looks really good and a lot like I remember him to look like.

Gobbels' D: face in the drive-by picture is really cute also, and the guy on the bike's unamused face made me laugh X3

I wholeheartedly encourage this obession and can't wait for Speer and co.


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

I love the Nazi pics. Goebbels is just so adorable. <3 Also:





Dannichu said:


> I really love nazis, they're so cute~ :3


Shame, Danni. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Hi hi hi


> I love the Nazi pics. Goebbels is just so adorable. <3


He is, isn't he? At 5'2, 100 pounds, Goebbels was the original kawaii chibi.

Anyway:
Linked for bum :I
Based on the song Precious by Depeche Mode. Angels with silver wings, shouldn't know suffering...
Character is Christopher from my future comic Bad Men. He's a young, friendly, rather progressive vicar who gets emotionally and, ultimately, physically abused by a manipulative, slightly sociopathic man.
I-I feel so sorry for him because he really doesn't deserve it.






Picture of most of the members of the Obssessive Scribblers club.
We're doing the time warp.
The Rocky Horror Picture Show is fantastic. Go watch it. It made me fall in love with Tim Curry.



> I wholeheartedly encourage this obession and can't wait for Speer and co.


YOUR WISH IS MY COMMAND






So I basically spent an hour sketching the main Bunkerfriends.
Don't know who they are? Small guide:

Martin Bormann: Sort of like a vice-president to Hitler, if I remember correctly. Had a good relationship with the Fuhrer.
Heinrich Himmler: AKA Heiny. Worked on a chicken farm and got made fun of by a Jewish man he used to be in University with, became overseer and leader of all police: normal police, Gestapo, oversaw concentration camps, extermination camps and killing squads. Everyone was scared shitless of him. May have shagged Rohm.
Tiny: Minister of propaganda. Was born with a deformed leg and had to wear leg braces during his youth, had a limp for the rest of his life. Was a good 20 centimetres shorter than Hitler, had a creepy obssession for him (wrote everything they did together in a diary, named all his kids with names beginning with the letter H, etc). Probably suffered from short man syndrome.
Hermann Göring: Raging fatass, president of the Reichstag and Field Marshall.
Reinhard Heydrich: Chief of the Gestapo and SD spy network. He was and still is by many considered to be a symbol of the perfect Nazi. He was tall, handsome and very Aryan, an accomplished violinist and fencer, and all-around alpha male who would sleep with your girlfriend and have you arrested for faggotry.
Rudi: Best eyebrows in the history of the universe. He was also Hitler's right-hand man/bff/bromance interest till he comitted an act of treason by flying over to England to negotiate a peace treaty. Went slightly crazy during the Nuremburg trials.
Josef Mengele: Resident crazy scientist and creepy fuck. Was awesomely gap-toothed.
Albert Speer: Architect, author, Minister of Armaments and War, Hitler's buddy.


----------



## goldenquagsire

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Albert Speer is win because he reminds me of Ian Hislop for some reason.

and you're just generally awesome at this kind of thing





you know, you should ttly make a video game. _Super Hitler Bros._ or something. i'd certainly play it. :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

_Sorry, Adolf! The Goebbels is in another bunker!_


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

_*takes a jump to the left* _

I love the OS one too much for words. No, I seriously can't say how much that made me giggle X3

Urgh, Himmler is evil DX I love how you drew Hess, with his Eyebrows and, uh, he actually kinda looks like Phoenix Wright there also, but yeah. Goring is still amazing (with his plane~) and Speer's ears are faulous. 

I love you and your art and you <3

Edit: Aaah, I was so caught up in the group pic I missed the link to the angel one. It's very, very good (I want your anatomy skills and I want them now) and kinda reminds me of the opening of X-Men 3 where Angel's all "nuuu wings ;~;".


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Those are all awesome. :D I love the one of Christopher. When you write it, I want to read.
Aww~ The OS people are adorable~ I lol'd at Spoon having two hats strapped to her head. I love how short Flareth and Dannichu are. And Arylett's glasses and Kratos with the sax. :3
Adorable Nazis, of course. I love Goebbels' expression.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

How did I miss this thread?
It's so funny that this was the only thread over 5 pages that I've read all the way though.


You should become one of those people who draw newspaper comics. Except what you make is actually funny.


----------



## Capitain Jay

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

As always your art is wonderful. Your caricature of Hitler is extremely cute... oh who am I kidding they're all cute~ <3

also not to be rude but I'd quite like my request from page five now it's been what two months that's long enough to draw twelve to thirteen guys in the same bed


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Thank you everyone, I'll be sure to draw more Nazis in the future ;w;
And Captain Jay I AM SO SORRY i forgot completely. I'll re-draw it and have it up er sometime soon

ANYWAY





Bad Men stuff again, this time featuring both Christopher and Michael. Christopher went through a make-over from Hell but he does change his appearance a lot throughout the actual story too so uh

This is why I should never draw men without their... anything off, really :v 






Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Vla-di-mir
Happy Birthday to you!

I hope you had a nice day.

Oh that other guy is Medvedev by the way. He's really hard to draw/caricature because he has no distinguishing features whatsoever.
The bear and kitten are there because Putin loves animals and cute things. He has a little poodle called Tosya.
Yeah it's pretty gay but what can you do. When you learn some background story about him he's not as super-special tough as you'd think he is.
He's just super-tough.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Well that's a fairly decent 'fuck you' :v





Put on your red shoes and dance the blues~
LET'S DANCE

Yeah, the first thing my mind associates with David Bowie's Let's Dance is the Pope because of those little red Prada shoes ;w;
ps: I know this is a common excuse but goddamn did my scanner rape the colours and leave them crying in an alley.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Your art is amazing in every way possible and I want to make love to it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Alexi said:


> Your art is amazing in every way possible and I want to make love to it.


Oh my!

Also:





Conversation with a friend. Names have been blurred to protect the innocent.
I don't know why I drew this. House beating his wife isn't very cool ):


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

...Did House's shirt change? o.O


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

yes
he's just that cool


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

hey guys i have drawings do you want to see the NO VLAD FUCK YOU






Got a new sketchbook today.






This is actually a really dumb story. We were talking about Leonardo da Vinci in history and the subject of homosexuality came up, since old Leo swung both ways. A boy groaned (to show off his manliness i guess) and our teacher immediatly went COME ON MAN WHERE'S YOUR 21st CENTURY OPEN-MINDEDNESS then he drew a little graph and was all THERE'S 100% HOMOSEXUAL AND 100% HETEROSEXUAL ~NO ONE IS COMPLETELY ONE OF THE OTHER~ AND IF YOU'RE INTERESTED READ KINSEY'S REPORT IT'S REALLY INTERESTING AND IT SHOWS YOU THERE'RE LOTS OF FETISHES TOO
PEOPLE ARE WEIRD
BUT 
YOU HAVE TO ~EMBRACE THIS~ LOL OKAY BACK TO LEO

So not only did I discover Dr. History is bi, he also has some kind of weird fetish. Thank you sir, may I have another?






Done in a couple of minutes in the new sketchbook, will probably ink it. I thought it was a cute idea, Ivan nuzzling Alain and things.

ciao


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

:v






inked dis mutha






Happy Birthday, Oscar. On this day you can be a glutton and a fatass without anyone bothering you <3
Also hahaha Bosie, karma's a bitch. After he said he'd never done anything with Oscar and considered him the worst person to live in the last 200 years it all went downhill. Bosie eloped with his wife and had a schizo child, he got divorced from his wife, everyone thought he was a fag anyway, he got sent to prison for six months for fucking with Winston Churchill and he lived through two world wars only to die of a heart attack right when the second one ended.
I bet God was all 'hahaha i fucked'm good'


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

DDDD: You have to stop updating without meeeee~

M'kay, the Putin birthday picture is freaking adorable; I love the little bear~ And Medvedev's hat is priceless. 

The Christopher and Michael picture is also pretty amazing; I epsecially love the wings, expressions, hands and how you drew blondie's hair. Are you gonna colour this one?

God, the Pope one killed me X3 The shoes are fantastic, but the dancing with the incense burner is absolutely amazing and it just looks so trippy~

The HouseWilson comic made me happy in ways words can't quite express, but my love for Wilson's eyebrows is very zd;hzvf;/j
I also think I've seen that before in the form of a bad fanfic O.o

You don't need me to tell you that your sketchpad intro is epic, but I want to say it anyway. The you is cute and the stars and the comics of famous gay men in ladies underwear is made funnier because it's true X3

Aww @ Alain and Ivan. Ivan especially~ Colour?

And Wiiiiilde~ Bosie looks amazing here with his flowery teacup and prim pink suit and the little sunflower next to them is perfect XD
Which reminds me; I showed a couple of friends the Wilde/Woolf pic you drew for me a while back earlier and they thought it was the best thing _ever _:D


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

YOU MAKE HILTER SEXY AND THAT SHOULD NOT BE.
No, wait. Actually, it should.
Moar sexy Hitler, pls.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

yessss comments my lifeblood



Dannichu said:


> The Christopher and Michael picture is also pretty amazing; I epsecially love the wings, expressions, hands and how you drew blondie's hair. Are you gonna colour this one?


I quite like Christopher's hair myself, since I thought about what kind of hairstyle he'd have till I finally went 'eh, whatever' and gave him a eneric angel haircut. It looks decent though.
And if I find the original, I'll probably colour it in :v Otherwise I can always print it and colour it.



> I also think I've seen that before in the form of a bad fanfic O.o


I think everything has been done in Housefanfic. I remember Wilson!mpreg for Christ's sake.
Wilson mpreg. Why
But yeah the eyebrows are sex. They always will be <3



> Aww @ Alain and Ivan. Ivan especially~ Colour?


Probably will, I'm trying to colour in all of my pictures (except the comic pages) in this sketchbook. And it would look cuter, wouldn't it?



R0-S3 said:


> YOU MAKE HILTER SEXY AND THAT SHOULD NOT BE.
> No, wait. Actually, it should.
> Moar sexy Hitler, pls.


You wish is my command. Sexy Nazis are my game.

Meanwhile:





This is like a page of the worst colouring book ever.
So erm Alois & Alwin in my serious style just sort of sitting around in a field blowing soap bubbles I guess.
That's a motorcycle + side-car in the distance, with Alois' coat draped over the seat.

This took ages but looks like shit hoipoloi. Will most definitely colour.

You wouldn't believe how hard it is to explain things to some people:
'Are they gay?'
'Well, yeah, but they're not gay together, they're just best friends. But they are gay individually, yes.'
'What' 






Hello new friend, my name is Fred!

Freaky Fred from Courage the Cowardy Dog. That episode used to creep me out like Hell a couple of years ago. 






Oh, there you are, Milesy, what are you up tJESUS FUCK


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

i have pix

Ivan and a Foreign Legion friend :v
Linked for really badly-drawn kisses. But if I don't practice my kissing, I'll never improve ):

Mon Legionnaire is also a great song, originally sung by, er, Edith Piaf, I think. But my favourite version is Serge Gainsbourg's, check it out: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wFbAT4eBI3s&feature=related
This was the least crappy recording I could find. And one without the creepy paedo music video :v 






Bluer skiieees
Whenever you're aaaaround~

Coloured this mother. I think it looks quite good, though in the original you can actually see the detail in the clouds and things. I must do something about this scanner.
Cute Nazi officers blowing soap bubbles with their best friends should be a more common sight 'v' 






ABBA is McCain's favourite band.
That's all, really.






Я тебя люблю <3
Putin/Medvedev

I think it's cute, shut upppp


----------



## Shiny Grimer

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ABBA is McCain's favourite band.
> That's all, really.


You just won like 10 awesome points from me.

Draw more ABBA plz~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

bump bump grind grind

I haven't really uploaded much, though I have a lot drawn out, but here have this meme I did:


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

XD OMG that was hilarious!! 

Donald: "Yer just jealous o' out Greek love" I died. XD Brilliant~


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

That's absolutely brilliant XD I love everything with Donald in especially, but I think every panel had me giggling 

...I wish I could do memes ;;

And the other ones are fantastic, too; the McCain and Abba one is brilliant beyond words and the coloured version of  Alois and Alwin in the field is really pretty (and thanks to your comment I realize now it's a bike and side cart... when I saw it on DA I kinda assumed it was a machine of some kind (quad bike maybe?) and a person waving madly at them. My brain interprets things strangely O.o). But everything's lovely <3


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

I almost died laughing at the sex addict and car crash is that a bad thing


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

<3

I have ... there are no words.

_I love you!!_


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Aw, thanks to everyone who said they liked it! I usually hate drawing directly with the tablet because everything looks terrible and disproportionate but I guess it's okay for memes :v



Dannichu said:


> (and thanks to your comment I realize now it's a bike and side cart... when I saw it on DA I kinda assumed it was a machine of some kind (quad bike maybe?) and a person waving madly at them. My brain interprets things strangely O.o)


When I first read this and saw what you meant I couldn't stop laughing.



Walker said:


> I almost died laughing at the sex addict and car crash is that a bad thing


No, no it isn't.
It is a very _good _thing!



Harlequin said:


> <3
> 
> I have ... there are no words.
> 
> _I love you!!_


Oh Lawdy! <3

Anyway are you guys in for a surprise! I managed to scan in my shitty pencil doodles woohooo:





This page brought to you by Avenue Q.
And yeah that's Alain and Donald as Rod and Nicky because Alain and Rod are exactly the same mentally and pretty similar physically.
Yeah, those fucking bears were my favourite characters. They're all my favourite characters, but the bears hold a special place in my heart. 'Touch her boobs!'






hott
No seriously this is what I draw in my spare time. Bad Nazi slash.
Half-way through the drawing I realized Hitler's hair was combed over to the wrong side hurr






that includes me and you.
Oh, Goebbels.

Also this Goebbels is totally stolen from another guy on dA and I really have to draw him in my own style grumblemumble but he looks so cute like this ;-;






Plan not throught through ):






I don't know what inspired this but it's Neil Tennant from the Pet Shop Boys breakdancing.
Yep.

Bye everyone <3


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

SO MUCH LOVE for the Avenue Q pictures <3333 I love how you drew Gary; he's my favourite X3 The Bad Idea Bears look wonderful and Donald as Nicky is fantastic XD
What was your favourite song?

Oh man I have to make you watch Rent/draw Rent pictures~

Eee, Gobbels is cute. I found the artist that inspired the pic through your DA a few weeks ago and s/he's damn good :D

Alain's expression in the second-to-last panel is absolutely priceless XD

And the last one there is awesome. There's breakdancing... and there's breakdancing dressed like _that _with a boombox _like _that on a folded-out bit of cardboard.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Dannichu said:


> What was your favourite song?


I like all of them, but my favourites are Everyone's a Little Bit Racist, You Can Be As Loud As The Hell You Want (When You're Makin' Love), Schadenfreude and There Is Life Outside Your Apartment. It Sucks To Be Me is pretty good too.
I liked West End Gary's voice more than Broadway Gary's voice D: The soundtrack's still awesome though :v



> Oh man I have to make you watch Rent/draw Rent pictures~


I do intend to watch it _someday_.
_Someday_



> Eee, Gobbels is cute. I found the artist that inspired the pic through your DA a few weeks ago and s/he's damn good :D


Oh, Phobs is ever so good. He's got a style I envy completely and I one day hope to develop one that is as fluid as his.
For some reason I steal his Goebbels but no other Nazis :v I do try to give him hollow cheeks all the time and a longer face but I fail still.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

do Rocky Horror-inspired stuff

then I will love you

so much more than I already do

Tim Curry, man. fuckin' win.

oh and silly alain, girls aren't for marrying :(


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I like all of them, but my favourites are Everyone's a Little Bit Racist, You Can Be As Loud As The Hell You Want (When You're Makin' Love), Schadenfreude and There Is Life Outside Your Apartment. It Sucks To Be Me is pretty good too.
> I liked West End Gary's voice more than Broadway Gary's voice D: The soundtrack's still awesome though :v


Schadenfreude's my absolute favourite, I think. I think both Garys are great, but the fact the Broadway one's a woman just makes it all even funnier. 

You Can Be As Loud As The Hell You Want always seems to come on when I have my playlist on random and someone I really don't want hearing it is in the room. Same with Contact from Rent, except the sex noises aren't immediate, so there's a chance to skip it.



> Oh, Phobs is ever so good. He's got a style I envy completely and I one day hope to develop one that is as fluid as his.


Me too ):

Seconded on the Rocky Horror Show thing, although the Group Timewarp will be a very, very hard act to beat.



			
				Harle said:
			
		

> girls aren't for marrying :(


Not in California, they aren't.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

well _girls_ can marry other girls (don't know why they'd want to though, girls are icky) but why should any self-respecting man marry one?

:( penises are so much prettier than vaginas.

anyway I reckon you should draw Hitler getting chilled, thrilled and fulfilled by Dr Frank.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



> You Can Be As Loud As The Hell You Want always seems to come on when I have my playlist on random and someone I really don't want hearing it is in the room. Same with Contact from Rent, except the sex noises aren't immediate, so there's a chance to skip it.


This happens to me all the time too. Be it You Can Be As Loud As The Hell You Want, Je T'Aime Moi Non Plus or We All Feel Better In The Dark, something with loud sex noises starts playing when I have guests-that-aren't-really-my-friends over ):



Harlequin said:


> :( penises are so much prettier than vaginas.


agreein' with this



> anyway I reckon you should draw Hitler getting chilled, thrilled and fulfilled by Dr Frank.


Can do, I've been in a Nazi mood all day. Doodled a bunch of Goebbelses, a Hitler and a Rudi during our Career Choice Advice thing :v And if I can cross Rocky Horror with anything, I'm game.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

My friend, you are a total genius.;D

so,are cross-shippings out of the question?=DD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



RandomTyphoon said:


> My friend, you are a total genius.;D


Thank youuu



> so,are cross-shippings out of the question?=DD


Oh, you know me, I'm easy.

Anyway, a bunch of things today!





Some lil' Goebbelses I drew during my Career Orientation thing, trying to nail him in my own style more. Still looks kawaii as fuck.
Also this is clearly a sign that I will be drawing nazis in my future career. I approve.

And I went digging through my older art folders so some oldies but goodies:
All my old political things:















Bunch of Boris Jonhsons.






Blofeldbrown






Ken Livingstone






Johnson/Livingstone






Clement Attlee/Winston Churchill






Kucinich






Howse 'v'






(supposed to be Sarko, Bush and Blair lalala)

No I don't now why most of them are British politicians ): you can probably blame it on Ruby

And sorry about the lack of new drawings guys but I kind of need to pass this grade :sad:

Edit: repostin' this beacuse god damn do i hate it when i just finished clicking reply and some dick posts in the sprite forum


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Hehe, these are awesome. I remember most of them from the old thread before the forum rash, but eee~ I still adore that pic of House and ~floaty~ Wilson. 
The Livingstone/Johnson pictures are fantastic and I've sent a link to a friend of mine who reads (possibly writes?) some combination of David Cameron/Ken Livingstone/Boris Johnson.
And muuuuh your 5-minute sketches are so damn goood~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Dannichu said:


> The Livingstone/Johnson pictures are fantastic and I've sent a link to a friend of mine who reads (possibly writes?) some combination of David Cameron/Ken Livingstone/Boris Johnson.


Hmm, Cameron/Livingstone/Johnson? Iiiinteresting. Now that I'm aware of the existance of such fanfics, I shall go and look for them.
And I hope your friend like the picture, it's not very good really :v I could try to draw something in the same vein with my updated drawing powerz.

Anyway:





Auschwitz and Henry. He visited it at some point since he's a History teacher and some of his relatives died there so it was pretty important.
I'm ashamed to say this picture is terrible, though.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

I swear to the big donut guy, every time I hear that titanic song, that image will stay frozen in my brain.
Thanks for that!=D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



> *whimper*
> Why can't I see the House/Wilson one?O=
> It just shows up as an X...


yeah, imageshack kind of fucks up like that sometimes, it should be viewable again now.



> On another note, I swear to the big donut guy, every time I hear that titanic song, that image will stay frozen in my brain.
> Thanks for that!=D


wait when you hear 'my heart will go on' you'll imagine a goebbels singing or you'll imagine a concentration camp? One of these is glorious but the other one's depressing D:



Xikaze said:


> just read through this thread
> 
> requesting permission to have your babies


would that be like Putin/Obama if we base it on our avatars
hott


----------



## Shiny Grimer

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Cute picture, but I don't get the writing. What does that last message say? Nyo nr on?



> would that be like Putin/Obama if we base it on our avatars
> hott


You really ought to draw that sometime. :&


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



... said:


> Cute picture, but I don't get the writing. What does that last message say? Nyo nr on?


It's supposed to be a play on comics like this (not the original, but as close as I got).



> You really ought to draw that sometime. :&


_I'll rear my head into YOUR space, Mr. Obama!_
But yeah I got pumped up on politislash (specifically Bush/Gore, Blair/Brown (for lols) and some Obama/joe :v) yesterday so I'll probably doodle some of it today.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

Got some stuff (mostly shit though)





So Dannichuuuu you said you had a friend who's into this, welp.
I had fun and I even sort of... _like_ how Boris' profile came out(!). It's really hard to find profile shots of Boris for some reason so I had to improvise a bit with his huge bump nose and things.






L;R: Ken Livingstone, David Cameron, Boris Jonhson.
huggy, u gonna get raped ):






Gordy and his eye.






Some profiles. Barack Obama, Vladimir Putin and David Cameron.
Yeah I draw a lot of Camerons because I find him absolutely adorable.

but what is _up_ with tories and huge noses i mean seriously.


----------



## xkze

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*

you can tell from the way they're staring in one anothers' direction that Obama and Putin are meant for eachother


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Xikaze said:


> you can tell from the way they're staring in one anothers' direction that Obama and Putin are meant for eachother


Hahaha, yeah, I didn't even do it on purpose but it does look like they're about to get down :v
memo 2 self: draw after pic


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

o.O random title change


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*



Alexi said:


> o.O random title change


its to encourage people to become cool
+ also to encourage them to post in this thread


----------



## nastypass

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

posting in thread for cool points

also gordon brown with an eyepatch is a++


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Posting in thread for coolness

Also posting because that one piece with Alain and the "plan not thought through" thing was brilliant and I was gonna comment on that but I forgot.
Also thread needs moar politislash OwO


----------



## Ayame

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*



Zora of Termina said:


> Posting in thread for coolness
> 
> Also posting because that one piece with Alain and the "plan not thought through" thing was brilliant and I was gonna comment on that but I forgot.
> Also thread needs moar politislash OwO


When I first thought of political slash (and political pairings in general) I asked myself, "Why?" because I thought it would be nightmarish.  But now I confess to finding it hot cool.

This thread is just amazing...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

ur all cool then for now



Walker said:


> also gordon brown with an eyepatch is a++





Zora of Termina said:


> Also posting because that one piece with Alain and the "plan not thought through" thing was brilliant and I was gonna comment on that but I forgot.





> This thread is just amazing...


Thanky.



> Also thread needs moar politislash OwO


Most definitely.
I encourage all of you artistés to do some, it's great fun and a good stress-relief and it's hot.
It is unfortunately hard to find so if you find a good politislash fanfic senf it to meeee I can not stress this enough.



Ayame said:


> When I first thought of political slash (and political pairings in general) I asked myself, "Why?" because I thought it would be nightmarish.  But now I confess to finding it hot cool.


I can convert anyone.
And yeah it's a weird thought but surprisingly sticky-making.

Anyway:





A time warp meme thing woohoo revel in my twelve-year-old faggottry (of the wrong sort ): I'm a good fag now).

And as a SUPER SEKRIT TEASER LOL some drawings I'm using in this dumb video I'm making:















I wish I could animate ):


----------



## Shiny Grimer

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

That time warp picture is amazing.

I mean the actual you was had like, awesome shading and coloring and everything.

The mouth on 12 yr old you creeps me out, though.


----------



## Old Catch

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

And of course my cousin would walk in n me looking at respected and feared politicians tongueing each other in the middle of the night.

Meh. it was worth it. I've been following every update to this thread. The Time Warp pic is so awesome. 12 year old you is so adorable. <3

Can'r wait for the video that goes with those pictures.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This is exactly what it looks like.


Would it be bad if I called Hitler cute? XD

Nice stuff!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Thanky.



... said:


> The mouth on 12 yr old you creeps me out, though.


It tends to do that.



BiPolarBear said:


> And of course my cousin would walk in n me looking at respected and feared politicians tongueing each other in the middle of the night.


If you say it's _art_, then they'll just forget about it.

Also woohoo huge meme alert and sexy-content alert:







Spoiler: Question 5



Yes, yes those *are* Putin, Medvedev and a censor bar and Tory lovin' Cameron, why'd you ask? I hate being creepy ):


Every time I draw politicians doing weird, silly or naughty things I have the urge to send the pictures to the portrayed gentlemen but I can never find their address ):


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*



> Every time I draw politicians doing weird, silly or naughty things I have the urge to send the pictures to the portrayed gentlemen but I can never find their address ):


You so need to do this.

AANYWAY.
Happy Censor Bar made me laugh waaaaay too hard. That was brilliant. x3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

I'm sure David Cameron would love to wake up, get some coffee, open up his mail and find pictures of himself getting shagged by fellow Tory Boris Johnson and sometimes even opposition members (ohohoho). 
I know I would.

Totally need to find out where you can send your fanmail to Obama, Boris, Cameron, Kucinich and Livingstone plz help.


----------



## Alexi

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Drawing of vlad in number nine makes Alexi happy X3


----------



## Shiny Grimer

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

My friend did that meme~
and now I want to do it, too.

I lol'd at 5 and 8.


----------



## Ayame

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Brilliant meme.
Gosh, why is your art so entertaining?  I keep worrying about my parents being in the room...  xD


----------



## R0-S3

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Sorry, can't comment right now. Am too busy laughing.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*



Ayame said:


> Brilliant meme.
> Gosh, why is your art so entertaining?  I keep worrying about my parents being in the room...  xD


Same! I was looking at the art while attempting to pretend that I'm not laughing. It's reeaaaallllly hard, let me tell you...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Gay Hornet's Nest*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Oh, Goebbels.
> 
> Also this Goebbels is totally stolen from another guy on dA and I really have to draw him in my own style grumblemumble but he looks so cute like this ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan not throught through ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what inspired this but it's Neil Tennant from the Pet Shop Boys breakdancing.
> Yep.
> 
> Bye everyone <3


"Wait, does this mean that I have to have sex with a woman?"
As soon as I saw this, I burst out laughing,man.
Horrible idea in an iternet cafe...;__;
As for the breakdancing= win.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Thanks for the comments, everyone! I'm glad you all enjoyed the meme. 5 and 8 were the most enjoyable of the bunch to draw.
and SORRY IF MY ART'S NOT PC but er seeing your political leaders getting abused builds character.

Anyway, got a bunch of stuff to upload but I've only got two to show off for now:





lalala gay.
And yeah I know it looks like Ivan's telling us to get fucked but I swear his hand doesn't look like that on purpose.






For World AIDS Day but it sucks so erm.

kisses 2 my bitches


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Okay, I've been hiding out in your art threads for waaaay too long without saying a word. It's partly because I can never think of any decent critique and partly because your stuff is made of so much freaking awesome that most of the time there are no words at all. Grah. In future I will force myself to post because really, you deserve a lot more comments here than you get.

For now, though, I'll just say that I love your stuff in general - the ones containing rainbows and ridiculously awesome political slashery in particular - and that I really like the concepts for a lot of your drawings.

...And also that even if you don't like it much, I think the one for World AIDs Day is really, really good. The expressions look excellent, especially the eyes, and I like the way they're huddled together like that... the little ribbon symbol on the gun is a nice touch, too. That's one of the other things I like about your stuff - your attention to detail is always great.


----------



## Peter

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

... I love your drawings, I wish I could draw as good as you. You make Nazis, gays, gay Nazis, and everything you draw awesome.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Post In This Thread To Become Cool*

Oh, thank you for the lovely long comment, Kinova! I really like it when people take the time to drop by and say something, it's nice.
I'll upload some more politislash soon (been planning a Reagan/Bush Sr. for a while now).  And I'm glad you like the little details, I love putting them in! :)



Peter said:


> ... I love your drawings, I wish I could draw as good as you. You make Nazis, gays, gay Nazis, and everything you draw awesome.


Thank you! Yes, gays, Nazis and gay Nazis are pretty much my specialty, along with much more such faggotry.

God, my head's swelled up to planetary proportions, thank you!

Anyway:





Hand turkey from the dA Hand Turkey meme started by coelasquid. You should all do this.
My hand is small and fat, baaaw. And yes I do have a huge tumor on the side of my thumb why do you ask.






Alain, mentally preparing himself for hus honeymoon by watching Emmanuelle (if you don't know, Emmanuelle's an artsy as hell softcore film. The first ones are like that, at least :v)






Ivan got beat up pretty badly a couple of days after joining the Legion, by other Legionnaires. They didn't like faggots much.
Thankfully, they got sent to different countries and Ivan never saw them again.






Gilbert and George. They're this awesome pair of pop artists that some douchebags call hacks, but I love them. And they're so cute too, always together, always dressed and behaving perfectly, always having dinner in the same restaurant at the same time, th-they're adorable ;w; And they inspired Kraftwerk's look so you know they're amazing.
The way they met was cute too, they were studying sculptures at St. Martin's and George was the only person who understood Gilbert's broken English and it was love at first sight.
I warn you though, the pictures the produce are super cool but there's a lot of works where they show up naked so you might want to be careful if you're horribly scared nude, middle-aged men (for some reason).

hugs and kisses <3


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*Re: Much like your mother.*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> fff I know, my handwriting is one of the worst things ever to be graced upon this Earth, but you should've seen it two years ago. Even I can't read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks goldenquagsire for defending it though, it's true that there are a couple of handwritings shittier than mine, though not many.
> 
> Currently drawing Obama and McCain riding dinosaurs, the cover of my comic and two more Alois&Alwin panels




My handwriting is wose,the reson I don't post some of my crappy art becase my writing is so bad:sad:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Thread*

HAVEN'T POSTED IN AGES SO A QUICK HI AND BYE:







			
				DEVIANTART COMMENT said:
			
		

> You make my heart melt.
> 
> Thought I'd submit some halfway decent art for once. I've been in a huge rut lately but I think that's because of school-related stress, theatre-related stress (premiere on Thursday, and we've been doing a run-through of the whole play every day since the beginning of this month). But! I shall return! I miss drawing fantastic faggotry and bad trippy shit and using my coloured pens and submitting gay nazis (I actually have a one-page Alwin comic and a one-page Alois comic to ink right now) and and and
> 
> Also I've found that 'Nature Boy' (Nat King Cole) and 'In My Life' (The Beatles!) both fit Ivan surprisingly well. It'll be hard to choose which one's best.
> Yeah I've been listening to lots of Beatles and Elvis Presley and oh my god why hadn't I started before. Step-dad said he'd lend me his entire Beatles collection so I'm pretty pumped up
> 
> I like how pale Alain is compared to Ivan. And by 'like' I mean 'holy hell he has jaundice'.


BYE


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

I'mma bump this thread for the last time before letting it shrivel up and die.

Lil' Andy Warhol. Drew him in a corner of my sketchbook. I think he looks quite cute even though I forgot his messy hairstyle.

Inverts enjoying a drink and a fag at the local invert club. 'Invert' was the name given to homosexuals in the early 20th Century. Their clubs were dead cool but a lot of them made their clients wear masks (not ones that covered the whole face, obviously. How would you know whether you're picking up a keeper or a toad. If guys took off their masks in front of each other they were practically married) for fear of blackmailers or undercover tommies.
And yeah in the early 20th century (by that I mean around the first world war) people obviously didn't dress like that but pretend it's a sort of Wildean soirée or something like that.

I'll probably edit this later on, once I draw/scribble the background. 

Reginald Jeeves and Bertram Wilberforce Wooster. I love Jeeves and Wooster.
And the fact that they're super slashable has very little to do with it, for once :v

Oh, the angry Wooster telling off Jeeves is from the first story, when Jeeves breaks off the first of Bertie's many engagements.

And no, these aren't supposed to look like Laurie and Fry, but seeing as they play the parts of Jeeves&Wooster on television I was a bit influenced. It's a mix of them and what I imagine them to look like, really.

Mr. Cake, true story about how I busted my skull and ankle and this teacher who I used to like became my worst enemy. If you can't read the text, feel free to ask.
For clarification on the Jurassic Parc thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx7hJ91TpPE

Also from Alan Partridge, from the episode Basic Alan. I'm still working on this (his eyes are too big, for instance), but I just had to draw this moment. One of my favourite moments in the series. 'You threw a monkey into the sea?'
Just watch it. Then go watch both series.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

No DON'T DIEEE. I'll use the defis if need be.
BUT FIRST
:D
Jeeves and Wooster slash. I-I-I...
It's beautiful. Just...

AHEM. Now that my ramblings of that are over, It'll never be,really.
MR. Cake, woow. Never knew you were so execlent at drawing cartoons, Vladdy.
I must ask something though...someone like that existes?*jawdrop*


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

I really love the Inverts Clube one; the clothes are especially great (I want the blue guy's soes so badly~) and I especially love the design of the table. I also think the blue shading on the blue guy's chair and pink on the pink guy's is really cool-looking. Blue guy's right arm looks slightly off, but I couldn't tell you why.

Jeeeeves :D Wooster bears a striking resemblance to Laurie in the big picture, while Jeeves looks just like Fry in the two smaller ones. I think so, anyways. They're all cute as hell, and my favourite sketch is the bottom-left one, with the serving tray. Jeeves' grin is priceless X3

Mr Cake is a terrible person. Although he looks completely adorable in every panel he's in. The exaggerated expressions here are absolutely hilarious and I'm sorry about your ankle ):

Never seen Alan Partridge; a friend of mine says it's brilliant, but I've got about a million other things to watch already (the rest of Buffy and Spooks, then Veronica Mars) because, uh, I have an active TV life. I, uh, like his ear a lot in the picture, if that helps :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

I'm very glad you don't want this to die ;w;


RandomTyphoon said:


> Jeeves and Wooster slash. I-I-I...
> It's beautiful. Just...


You'd be surprised at how much J/W slash there is, and most of it is awesomely done. Weirdly enough.



> MR. Cake, woow. Never knew you were so execlent at drawing cartoons, Vladdy.
> I must ask something though...someone like that existes?*jawdrop*


Why thank you! I am but a novice in the art of cartooning, but I'm happy you enjoy my style!
And yes, Mr. Cake does unfortunately exist in real life. If he wasn't so damn adorable I'd hate him passionately ):



Dannichu said:


> I really love the Inverts Clube one; the clothes are especially great (I want the blue guy's soes so badly~) and I especially love the design of the table. I also think the blue shading on the blue guy's chair and pink on the pink guy's is really cool-looking. Blue guy's right arm looks slightly off, but I couldn't tell you why.


I want both their outfits right now. Sigh. And yes, my adventures in furniture design have proven succesful!
I personally think Pink Guy's shoulders look way off, but Blue Guy's right arm does look a bit weird. cry cry cry



> Jeeeeves :D Wooster bears a striking resemblance to Laurie in the big picture, while Jeeves looks just like Fry in the two smaller ones. I think so, anyways. They're all cute as hell, and my favourite sketch is the bottom-left one, with the serving tray. Jeeves' grin is priceless X3


I wish Jeeves would smile more in-canon because he'd look super adorable. I also feel like I'm missing out majorly by not having watched the Fry&Laurie television adaptation.
I tried to give them a certain air of resemblance so, er, hurrah, bravo, jolly good for succeeding, I suppose. Pip pip, cheerio and whatnot!



> Mr Cake is a terrible person. Although he looks completely adorable in every panel he's in. The exaggerated expressions here are absolutely hilarious and I'm sorry about your ankle ):


Mr. Cake is completely adorable in real life and it makes my fire of hatred a lot harder to maintain. I just want to go up to him and hug the life outta that guy ):
My ankle has since healed (I've sprained them both so often I'm kind of used to it by now) but I'll hold this grudge forever.



> Never seen Alan Partridge; a friend of mine says it's brilliant, but I've got about a million other things to watch already (the rest of Buffy and Spooks, then Veronica Mars) because, uh, I have an active TV life. I, uh, like his ear a lot in the picture, if that helps :3


Oh, Alan Partridge is absolutely brilliant and I definitely hope you'll give it a go once you're done with your other series. Alan Partridge is a very quick watch anyway, about twelve episode (six per series) of 25-30 minutes each.

RIGHT RIGHT
Gay tongue-touchies ahead! I'm trying to max out my faggotry before I leave because I can't draw any man/man stuff in my dad's presence.
Alain and Ivan about to go tonsil-mining. Alain looks terrible (as usual) but I'm stupidly pleased with how Ivan looks. I'll probably hate it in the moning but right now <3

Alwin! Oh Alwin, I do miss drawing you and Alois. I just haven't been able to come up with any Nazi-related jokes or puns lately ):
So er here's Alwin in his teeny tiny lederhosen and big boots. Yeah he's Bavarian what of it. 

I don't know why I drew this. First inked back in November, decided to slap some colour on. In case you can't tell: Biden, Obama, H. Clinton, Emanuel.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

acciental doublepost yeaaaaah


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

UPDATE?



> I'm very glad you don't want this to die ;w;


Die?THIS?This wonderland? Neveeer :D




> Why thank you! I am but a novice in the art of cartooning, but I'm happy you enjoy my style!
> And yes, Mr. Cake does unfortunately exist in real life. If he wasn't so damn adorable I'd hate him passionately ):


Your style is incredible in a way I cannot describe. Cartoonish, but you can tell it comes from you. 
Well...look at it this way. You can squish him with a hug >D




> Gay tongue-touchies ahead! I'm trying to max out my faggotry before I leave because I can't draw any man/man stuff in my dad's presence.
> Alain and Ivan about to go tonsil-mining. Alain looks terrible (as usual) but I'm stupidly pleased with how Ivan looks. I'll probably hate it in the moning but right now <3


I love iiiit. :3 The background is a different approach, but a good one. Keeps me guessing what it's supposed to be.



> Alwin! Oh Alwin, I do miss drawing you and Alois. I just haven't been able to come up with any Nazi-related jokes or puns lately ):
> So er here's Alwin in his teeny tiny lederhosen and big boots. Yeah he's Bavarian what of it.


YUS HE'S RETURNED.
...Is it wrong to say that I wanna hug him? Really is it?



> I don't know why I drew this. First inked back in November, decided to slap some colour on. In case you can't tell: Biden, Obama, H. Clinton, Emanuel.


...THEY'RE ON SPPEEEED-*shot*
Sorry. This is great, they all..happy flying democrats soaring over a strawberry field.

All in all? An execlent update.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*



RandomTyphoon said:


> I love iiiit. :3 The background is a different approach, but a good one. Keeps me guessing what it's supposed to be.


It looks a bit noirish dramatic, which is good! I hope to be able to do very noir-inspired stuff in the future.



> YUS HE'S RETURNED.
> ...Is it wrong to say that I wanna hug him? Really is it?


Not at all! Hugging The Alwin is a great tradition in the isolated Black Forest areas!



> ...THEY'RE ON SPPEEEED-*shot*
> Sorry. This is great, they all..happy flying democrats soaring over a strawberry field.


Well, since they're liberals they've probably tried drugs at some point and since they're politicians they've probably dropped acid before :v I still like their happy faces :)

MASSIVE UPDATE

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/4012/avenueq.jpg
Some of the Avenue Q puppets only like
human.

Slapped some colour on to hopefully make it less confusing. The poses are copied from a poster (which is why Rod's pointing for some reason :v).
I didn't do the monsters because I have no idea how to translate fur unto humans without making them very hairy and that wouldn't work for Kate )o: 

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7414/cuckoosnest.jpg
This is what I imagine some of my favourite characters from One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest to look like. I know Harding and Billy look very similar but I imagine they'd both be very thin (and Harding very sleep-deprived) and I have trouble making thin people look different.

Anyway, my favourites: Randle McMurphy, the main character. I think he'd be very buff-looking, with big sideburns and his cap crammed down on his eyes like this. His nose would very probably be broken and he has that huge scar that's mentioned several times.

Bromden kind of looks like shit because I don't draw Native Americans nearly as often as I should. He looks a bit wrinkly but since he went into the hospital right fater WWII ended I imagine he's getting on a bit at the time the story takes place. I know lots of people portray him with long hair but I kind of doubt they'd let you have long hair in a strict 1960s psych ward.

Harding. I like him. I like the way he talks. Very insecure, which makes him a bit of a bitch, but he's cool. He's described as having very beautiful hands which he moves around a lot when he talks (he's very self-conscious about it so he usually hides his hands) so I tried to give him girlier hands than I usually draw on men but I failed pretty miserably. With all his self-esteem issues and the whole 'bein' gay' thing and all the stress these things and just living in Ratched's psych ward brings about I think he'd be very thin, with dark circles under his eyes.

Billy's the cutest thing. I gave him some grey hairs because it's mentioned in the book that he has grey hair despite looking very young in every other aspect (he's actually thirty-one). I think freckles and a mop of hair like that would suit his personality. He keeps trying to kill himself and he has a horrible stutter, poor thing ):

Martini is awesome, end of story. 

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/1154/jeeveswooster2.jpg
More of this. I promise I'll one day upload some halfway decent J&W art.
First one's a part in Comrade Bingo that makes me laugh, when Jeeves is floored by Bingo's fake beard and Bertie feels sad about not telling him about the facial disaster before. <3

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/3817/eatyourcancer.png
I can gay-ify any band.

This looks a lot better in real life. I was going to put some more blood above cancer-guy's wound but my mother said he looked like a stuck pig already and I sort of agree.
I'm also running out of flesh-tones so my people will get progressively tanner as time goes by, which is probably a good thing because everyone I've drawn so-far is kind of grossly pale.

Bit hard to categorize because it isn't really Macabre and/or Horror but I think it's the closest thing since it's a bit bloody? I don't know.

Guy on the left has Thyroid cancer by the by, because I thought it'd fit well with the overall image. Thyroid cancer looks very gross, don't get it.

Inspired by this part in Heart-Shaped Box:
_She eyes me like a pisces when I am weak
I've been locked inside your Heart Shaped box, for weeks
I've been drawn into your magnet tar pit trap
I wish I could eat your cancer when you turn black _

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5051/kisscopy.jpg
 i don't know why i drew this.
i like hatching.

ps: these kind of look like my characters christopher and michael but it's purely incidental

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9252/justlikethat.jpg
This is a scene from a comic I'm planning to start sometime in the future maybe, about a vicar just out of college who gets sent to one of those isolated villages. Like, 'three-hours-by-train-to-get-there,one-bus-per-week-to-closest-town,your-wife's-also-your-brother' type isolated. They've got their own set of rules and laws by now (no outside police surveillance to speak of), and Christopher, the new vicar, has to get used to them.
He's treated with respect because he's the vicar, but all the inhabitants of the village sort of look down on him because he's a newcomer. Until he meets the other outsider, a writer who comes around for months every year to be alone to write. He considers himself very lucky to meet another non-native, until he finds out what this writer's really like.

This is a typical party at his place with his friends of the Sade Club. Every member brings along a person or two (of whatever gender) that they 'own' (and have renamed them as de Sade characters for the night. It's not like Master/Slave in S&M though, this is very different) and then the members amuse themselves with the guests for the time they stay at the house.

Lalala this probably doesn't make sense right now because I'm having trouble writing today but er I hope you get the general gist of it :v 

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/7310/lovep.jpg
The thing that pisses me off the most in Assassin's Creed is when you're trying to be stealthy to, I don't know, stealth-assassinate some guy or pickpocket or whatever and you get one or two of these homeless women who physically block your path and bark the same annoying sound clips at you all the time ughh

Once I started climbing a building and coincidentally one of these women happened to be in my line of hearing or something so the game interpreted my climbing as an attempt to escape her. So she threw a rock at me and I fell.

I ran after her and capped that bitch because seriously.

And the ending, Christ. I get that it's made so we run to buy AC2 the minute it comes out but they could've made an effort, for god's sake. 

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3272/historydoodles.jpg
So my art teacher looked through my sketchbook and went 'YEAH THIS IS OKAY SORT OF I GUESS BUT IF YA WANNA IMPROVE YOU GOTTA DO SPONTANEOUS DRAWING LIKE DRAW PEOPLE AROUND YOU N SHIT AND DON'T ERASE THAT SHIT JUST DRAW JUST DRAW'
So I am.

Drawings of people in my History class. Guy with the glasses and the gay haircut is the teacher, Mr Happy, whom you might remember I was desperately looking for in my little comic Mr Cake. He's fully aware of the fact that he looks like Elton John.
I hope no one from said class sees this and punches me in the face at school.

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/1503/librarydoodles.jpg
More SPONTANEOUS DRAWING. This time random people in the library. Some dude appears three times because there weren't many people in that day.
Bearded guy's the librarian. 

http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/6062/scribble.jpg
SPONTANEITY.
I wish I had real men around me who are willing to take off their clothes and pose but alas, no such luck. All taken from books.
I don't draw penises often (don't look so surprised) so they look like shit but I shall improve! 

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/4528/medvedev.jpg
Doesn't look a bit like Dmitry but I thought it was kind of cute so I'm uploading it.
The other one's Vladimir.

Dmitry's a sad panda because people call him a puppet ):
I love his huge eyes + head but it's very hard to draw him because he does look very forgettable (which is probably why Putin backed him). 

Sailor Putin:
http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8159/putin.jpg
Bet you were expecting a Sailor Moon theme.
And damn it, I feel like I need to draw that now.

Don't ask me what's on the hat, I don't know. Probably nothing. I tried to copy the letters from a hat I found on google but some were obscured and I had to improvise a little.

BYE


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Boris Johnson Appreciation Station*

Aaaaand Librarian Guy still looks like Billy Mays.

Forgot to comment on this, but the I want to eat your cancer thing is... exceedingly hot and at the same time exceedingly creepy. 
I'm like... halfway between getting a female hard-on (if that's possible) and being totally squicked out.

That Medvedev thing is adorable. x3

And the spontaneity thing is... it has a lot of penis o.o

No comment on the Assassin's Creed one.

Aaaaand that is all.


----------



## Alexi

Awesome art is awesome

Just really wanted to say Sailor Putin looks like Tom of Finlad, just a teensy bit.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zora of Termina said:


> Forgot to comment on this, but the I want to eat your cancer thing is... exceedingly hot and at the same time exceedingly creepy.
> I'm like... halfway between getting a female hard-on (if that's possible) and being totally squicked out.


Oooh, I'm very flattered! I'm glad people actually consider my stuff 'creepy' or 'hot' (or both!). Takes a bit of getting used to though :v
That really is a nice comment though, thank you!



> That Medvedev thing is adorable. x3


He _is_ adorable.



> And the spontaneity thing is... it has a lot of penis o.o


Plus point or negative one?



Alexi said:


> Awesome art is awesome
> 
> Just really wanted to say Sailor Putin looks like Tom of Finlad, just a teensy bit.


Teehee, thank you!
And re:Tom of Finland comparision: I consider this a good thing. ToF is my hero.

ARTS
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4061/christopherp.jpg
Done directly in pen.
I swear I'll stop uploading faggy Christopher shit soon guys I promise, I'm just really into this right now ;A; I know he's a very generic-looking dude but that's just it: he's not particularly special at anything, be it looks, sports, whatever. He's not stupid but he's not The Brain either.

I regret not giving him a name that makes the initials spell somethig funny like Wilson (James Evan Wilson) from House. CGW doesn't mean anything and only stands for Computer Graphics World ):
EDIT: Oh hey it can stand for Conversations With God which is more appropriate but still boring. 

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/934/fuckmew.jpg
Another Sade Club scene, this time actively involving Christopher, called 'Justine' in this page because of de Sade's character.
This is by no means a follow-up to the previous page.

Also lol at Michael's fat fingers in the first panel :v this was done in like ten minutes max without any preliminary sketching so it looks like shit.

And I will never call Christopher 'Chris', y'hear me, neverrr
Topher or Toph at best )o:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

what the "eff" is going on with this thread, why is it not displaying my last message. Hoping to fix it by doulbe-posting. EDIT: success!

Made a banner for my comic.
Had to crop it to all hell though so now it looks like this. Fucking size restrictions uggghh

And yeah it's very simple but fancy Photoshop isn't my style.


----------

